# مسابقة لفكرة تصميم لأرض سكنيه تجاريه



## حمد ماجد (21 أغسطس 2008)

أهلاً يأخوان

هذه أول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدي الطيب وأتمني أن تكون بداية خير وبركة 
سوف أدخل في الموضوع مباشرةَ

عندي أرض سكنيه تجاريه وأرغب في عمل مخطط للمحلات والشقق أما الخارطه الكامله فستكون عن طريق الأستشاري ، كما أنني أرغب في جعل هذا الموضوع مسابقه بين المبدعين والموهوبين في مجال التخطيط والرسم المعماري وسوف يحصل الفائز على جائزه رمزيه مناسبه عباره عن مبلغ مالي سيتم إرساله للفائز.



المسابقه للجادين فقط والمبدعين والذين يملكون مواهب في هذا المجال

مواصفات الأرض :

· قطعة الأرض عباره عن سكنيه تجاريه.
· مساحتها 504 متر مربع (م م).
· مفتوحه من ثلاث جهات فقط حسب ما هم موضح في الرسم المساحي المرفق.
· مسموح فيها بناء طابق أرضي (محلات تجارية) + 8 طوابق (شقق سكنية)


المواصفات المطلوبه في مخطط الشقق:

· يفضل أن لا يقل عدد الشقق في الطابق الواحد عن أربعه أو خمس شقق أو سته إن أمكن.

· يفضل أن يتم تقسيم كل طابق في المبني الى شقق بغرفه وبفرفتين وثلاث مع الملحقات مثل المطبخ ودورات المياه وصالة الجلوس وغيرها ولامانع من أن تكون كلها متشابهه.

· المبنى بالكامل الهدف منه تجاري وبالتالي يفضل أن يتم إستغلال المسحات بصوره إقتصادية

· كل الغرف في كل طابق يجب أن يكون لها نافذه أو منفذ لتهويه ( Duct ) وكذلك المطابخ ودورات المياه (حسب متطلبات ومواصفات البلدية)

· يجب أن يكون للمبني عدد 2 × سلالم (حسب متطلبات ومواصفات البلديه)

· يجب أن يكون للمبني على الأقل مصعد واحد ويفضل إثنان

· جميع المقايس يجب أن تحسب بالمتر المربع


ستكون المسابقه لمدة إسبوعين قبل أن يتم إختيار أفضل التصاميم

يمكن إسناد عمل الخارطة بالكامل لصاحب أفضل تصميم 

مرفق لكم نموذج مقترح من صديق لتقسيمات الشقق للمساعده في إيجاد أفضل تصميم وتقسيم للشقق ونترك الحريه لمهندسينا المهوبين للإبداع والإبتكار.


----------



## Elking_elmohands (21 أغسطس 2008)

*استفسار*

هل هناك اي ارتدات او قوانين خاصة للبناء في عمان
ولا البناء علي كامل الارضية المعطاه
وشكرا
مهندس خالد


----------



## محمد وعمر (21 أغسطس 2008)

كنت محتاج دفعه مقدمه قبل الشغل يا باشا دا وشك ولا قفاك


----------



## alysami (21 أغسطس 2008)

*توضيح*

لا أعلم أخى فأنا لا أحب الحجر على أراء الأخوة المهندسون الأخرون و لكن لى ملاحظة.

أن تصميم مماثل يحتاج لعدد كبير من ساعات العمل , و مما لا شك فيه أنك لا تريد أن تجعل أجير يعمل لك عملاً و لا تكافئه على عرقه . فهذا بلا شك إجحافاً و ظلماً بيين.

أن فكرة المسابقات المعمارية قائمة بلا شك و لكن دائماً ما تكون فى مسابقات رسمية تنظمها هيئات و مؤسسات معترف بها , و فى نوعية مشاريع ذات تكلفة عالية تتعدى عشرات و مئات الملايين . فيتنافس المعماريون فى تصميمها من أجل 1 - جائزة مالية محترمة , 2- شرف نسب هذا العمل الهائل للمعمارى
وهو ما لا يتوافر بكل تأكيد عندك أخى الفاضل.

لا أنكر إمكانية حسن نواياك أخى الفاضل و لكن الأمور تلك لها طرق للتنفيذ أنصحك بأن تسلكها , فعند التخطيط لمثل تلك المشاريع , فأن سلوك الطرق الصحيحة و عدم محاولة ( أن تكون ناصح ) عذراً على التعبير - يكون دائماً أقصر و أسرع بل و أوفر الطرق ( لا تتعجب ) لإنجاز المشروعات المماثلة ... و أنا والله أتحدث عن خبرة و تجربة و لا أبتغى إلا الحق , و لك من القرار ما شئت


----------



## حمد ماجد (21 أغسطس 2008)

elking_elmohands قال:


> هل هناك اي ارتدات او قوانين خاصة للبناء في عمان
> ولا البناء علي كامل الارضية المعطاه
> وشكرا
> مهندس خالد


 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*شكراً أخي المهندس خالد على مرورك*

*الشروط كما ذكرتها في الأعلان ، والأرض مفتوحه من ثلالث جهات ، وفي الجهه الرابعه توجد أرض ملتصقه بالأرض التي أملكها، نسبة البناء 100% ولكن يجب أن يفي التصميم بالشروط المذكوره في الأعلان. لا توجد إرتدادات إلا إذا تطلب التصميم ذلك.*

*أرجو أن تكون من الفائزين*

*تحياتي*


----------



## حمد ماجد (21 أغسطس 2008)

محمد وعمر قال:


> كنت محتاج دفعه مقدمه قبل الشغل يا باشا دا وشك ولا قفاك[/
> quote]
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

alysami قال:


> لا أعلم أخى فأنا لا أحب الحجر على أراء الأخوة المهندسون الأخرون و لكن لى ملاحظة.
> 
> أن تصميم مماثل يحتاج لعدد كبير من ساعات العمل , و مما لا شك فيه أنك لا تريد أن تجعل أجير يعمل لك عملاً و لا تكافئه على عرقه . فهذا بلا شك إجحافاً و ظلماً بيين.
> 
> ...


 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لك كل الأحترام والتقدير أخي Alysami 

تساؤلاتك في محلها وهي جديره بالمناقشه 
وبالرغم من أنك لا تحب الحجر حسب ما ذكرت إلا أن أخواني الحجريين وهي قبيله معروفه في عمان واليمن وبعض الدول العربية قد لا يعجبهم ذلك ( ) ردي على كل فقره ذكرتها هو كما يلي : 

أن تصميم مماثل يحتاج لعدد كبير من ساعات العمل , و مما لا شك فيه أنك لا تريد أن تجعل أجير يعمل لك عملاً و لا تكافئه على عرقه . فهذا بلا شك إجحافاً و ظلماً بيين.


لا والله لأريد أن أجحف حق أي شخص ، والعمل المطلوب هو عباره عن تصميم وتقسيم بسيط ولكن مقبول وإقتصادي لكل طابق في المبني وليس خارطه كامله للمبني كما هو موضح في النموذج المقترح المرفق في الأعلان ، الفائز فقط سوف سوف أتفاهم معه على تكاليف الخارطه النهائيه.

أن فكرة المسابقات المعمارية قائمة بلا شك و لكن دائماً ما تكون فى مسابقات رسمية تنظمها هيئات و مؤسسات معترف بها , و فى نوعية مشاريع ذات تكلفة عالية تتعدى عشرات و مئات الملايين . فيتنافس المعماريون فى تصميمها من أجل 1 - جائزة مالية محترمة , 2- شرف نسب هذا العمل لهائل للمعمارى
وهو ما لا يتوافر بكل تأكيد عندك أخى الفاضل.


نعم ولا شك في ذلك ، هذه المسابقه ليست حكوميه و ليست بالملاين والذي يبحث عن الملايين فليبحث عنها في مكان أخر وليس في هذه المسابقه، هذا منتدى المهندسين العرب وليس لأصحاب الكروش الكبيره أصحاب المكاتب الإستشاريه الذينا يستغلون مهندسينا المدعين لتحقيق أقصي فائده لهم.

لا أنكر إمكانية حسن نواياك أخى الفاضل و لكن الأمور تلك لها طرق للتنفيذ أنصحك بأن تسلكها , فعند التخطيط لمثل تلك المشاريع , فأن سلوك الطرق الصحيحة و عدم محاولة ( أن تكون ناصح ) عذراً على التعبير - يكون دائماً أقصر و أسرع بل و أوفر الطرق ( لا تتعجب ) لإنجاز المشروعات المماثلة ... و أنا والله أتحدث عن خبرة و تجربة و لا أبتغى إلا الحق , و لك من القرار ما شئت

نعم نيتي صافية ، وحقوق الجميع محفوضة ولا أريد أن أكون ناصح على غيري حسب تعبيرك ، المبلغ الذي سيدفع رمزي جداً جداً ولا يساوي أي شئ بل تافهة للذين يبحثون عن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ . هذه المسابقه للمهندسين البسطاء الموهبين المبدعين نستفيد ويستفيدون بدون وسيط .

نعم ذهبت الى الطريق الذي تعنيه بأنه أقصر وأسرع وأوفر ولكن لم أحصل على مبتغاي ، لأن أصاحب الكروش الكبيره ليس لديهم الوقت الكافي لتفكير في مشاريع من هذا النوع يرمون أي تصاميم ومخططات جاهزه لديهم ويطلوبون الآلف مقابل ذلك.
أما بالنسبه لتجربتك في هذا المجال فأنا أيضأً لي تجربه ولنكن أنا وأنت الخصم والقراء هم الحكم . 


الموضوع الذي طرحتة بسيط جداً جدا ولكن البعض ضخمه حتي الثمالة ونعلم جميعا أن الوسطية والحكمة من آيات المؤمن.

تقديري وشكري للجميع


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ حمد فكرتك في موضوع المسابقه فكره جيده ولكن لابد من توافر ضمانات و اشتراطات تضعها انت او الافضل ان يضعها الاعضاء المتميزين او المشرفين بالمنتدي ... 

ومن ضمن الشروط التي اقترحها مهما كانت المسابقة بسيطه وحتي يعم هذا الاسلوب على كل من ينوي بمثل هذا العمل الطيب والمفيد للجميع وبهذا قد يتجه المنتدي لاعلى من كونه مجرد للاطلاع على الجديد الي كونه مجال ببتنافس الابداعي الشريف ..؟

1- ان تدرج بياناتك كامله لدي احد من المشرفين .. وتبعث اليه كأهلا لثقه لجميع من بالمنتدي بالمكافاءه حتي لو كانت ريالات معدوده وهو من يقوم بارسالها للفائز حسب اختيار لجنه التحكيم والتي ستكون على رأسها او قد تقوم بنشر كافه المشاريع على المنتدي والاعضاء يقومون بالتصويت فتحصل على الجوده الاقصي ( وهذا ليس قلة ثقه فيك لا سمح الله ولكن ليكون مبدأ يقتدي به الجميع )

2- ان تعلن قيمة المكافأه و متطلباتك من المشروع اي كيفيه التسليم وتاريخ التسليم القصوي وتاريح الفصل فيها وتاريخ اعلان الفائز ..وهكذاويكون بالتاريخ وليس المده ..

انا لا اعقد المسائل ولكن ما قلت ابسط البسيط في موضوع المسابقات وهو ضمان لحق الجميع وحقك في اول تلك الحقوق..؟ انا عشت في عمان اعوام عديده واعرف ان الشعب العماني هو شعب طيب ومحل ثقه ونحن جميعا لا نختلف على ذلك .. ولكني ااقدم لك النصيحه كاخ لوجه الله ؟؟


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

.............................................


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

م هشام هنداوي قال:


> الاخ حمد فكرتك في موضوع المسابقه فكره جيده ولكن لابد من توافر ضمانات و اشتراطات تضعها انت او الافضل ان يضعها الاعضاء المتميزين او المشرفين بالمنتدي ...
> 
> ومن ضمن الشروط التي اقترحها مهما كانت المسابقة بسيطه وحتي يعم هذا الاسلوب على كل من ينوي بمثل هذا العمل الطيب والمفيد للجميع وبهذا قد يتجه المنتدي لاعلى من كونه مجرد للاطلاع على الجديد الي كونه مجال ببتنافس الابداعي الشريف ..؟
> 
> ...


 
------------------------------------------------------

م. هشام هنداوي جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا الأقتراح 

فكرتك ممتازه وهذا بالتأكيد سوف يشجع الكثيرين على المشاركه عندما يضمنون حقوقهم وهذا سوف يفي بأهم شرطين يسعى إليهما المتسابق 1. الجائزه الماليه 2. الجائزه المعنويه من منتدي المهندسين .

بالرغم من أنني كنت أرغب بأن يكون الموضوع أسهل من ذلك بكثير يعني المخطط الذي يعجبني يفوز ويحصل على الجائزه ( وكفي المؤمنين شر القتال) .

أعتقد أن تطبيق كل الفقرات التي ذكرتها سوف يحتاج الى بعض الوقت وهي فكره طيبه وأتركها للمشرفين إذا كانت قابله لتطبيق ولكن لظمان حقوق المشاركين سوف أحاول الأتصال بأحد المشرفين وإرسال المبلغ إليه وأطلب منه أن يعلن ذلك هنا.

تحياتي واحترام لك م. هشام هنداوي


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

المسابقه قائمه


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

بناءً على الإقتراح المقدم من الأخ م. هشام هنداوي :-

أولاً : تم مخاطبة الأستاذ أبو صالح (المشرف) ليكون هو الضامن وأنا في انظار رده على ذلك حسب ما هو موضح في الرا بط : 
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u2266.html?vmid=1673

ثانياً : العمل المطلوب هو ببساطه إعادة تقسيم الشقق للأفضل للمخطط المرفق أدناه ، على أن يفي بالشروط المذكوره في بداية الأعلان.

ثالثاً : قيمة الجائزه 250 دلار أمريكي للفائز.

أرجو أنني قد أتخذت الخطوات الازمه لحفظ حقوق الجميع

ودمتم


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

ماحد مهتم بالموضوع
المشاركات أقل من المتوقع
أرجو من الراغبين في المشاركه الأعلان عن ذلك حتي أعلم أن هناك من يريد أن يشارك

شكراً


----------



## حمد ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

نرفع الموضوع لمن يريد أن أيشارك


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (22 أغسطس 2008)

انا على استعداد للمشاركه ليس من اجل الجائوه االماليه ولكن من اجل التنافس ولكن لو سمحت اعطيني ميعاد نهائي للتسليم وهل هناك امكانيه لادراج اكثر من بديل للمتسابق الواحد وشكرا


----------



## معمارى العصر (23 أغسطس 2008)

وارجو ان توضح المطلوب هل هو تصميم المسقط الافقى للدور السكنى فقط ام ماذا


----------



## حمد ماجد (23 أغسطس 2008)

م هشام هنداوي قال:


> انا على استعداد للمشاركه ليس من اجل الجائوه االماليه ولكن من اجل التنافس ولكن لو سمحت اعطيني ميعاد نهائي للتسليم وهل هناك امكانيه لادراج اكثر من بديل للمتسابق الواحد وشكرا


 
ليكن أخر موعد لتسليم 7 أغسطس 2008م
نعم يمكن أن تشارك بأكثر من بديل

بالتوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (23 أغسطس 2008)

معمارى العصر قال:


> وارجو ان توضح المطلوب هل هو تصميم المسقط الافقى للدور السكنى فقط ام ماذا


 
نعم المسقط الأفقي ، يعني المطلوب أحسن تقسيم للشقق في الطابق الواحد
الفائز قد يحصل على المشرع كامل بعد التنفاهم معه
أرجو أن تشارك في المسابقه

تحياتي لك


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي حمد كيف يكون ميعاد التسليم 7 اغسطس ونحن في 24 اغسطس ... ؟؟؟؟ وممكن تحط ال ميل الخاص عشان نبعتلك عليه الحاجه .. وشكرا


----------



## احمد توني (24 أغسطس 2008)

اتعب نفسي عشان250دولارررر بسسس!!!!
وكمان عوز تعملها مسابقه وممكن اكسب وممكن لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمد ماجد (24 أغسطس 2008)

م هشام هنداوي قال:


> عزيزي حمد كيف يكون ميعاد التسليم 7 اغسطس ونحن في 24 اغسطس ... ؟؟؟؟ وممكن تحط ال ميل الخاص عشان نبعتلك عليه الحاجه .. وشكرا


 

عفواً كنت مستعجل شوي ، أقصد 7 سبتمر 2008م

سأحأول أتكون هناك أيظأً جائزه معنوية ولكن ليس مؤكد

hamed196"hotmaiil.com

لك كل التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (24 أغسطس 2008)

احمد توني قال:


> اتعب نفسي عشان250دولارررر بسسس!!!!
> وكمان عوز تعملها مسابقه وممكن اكسب وممكن لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

كم تريد مليون دولار لهذا العمل 
هل تعرف ما هو المطلوب ؟ 
تابع الموضوع لكي تعرف ماهو المطلوب.
المطلوب عمل بسيط لا يتعدى الساعتين.
يكفيك أن تكون الفائز بدون أي جائزه في منتدي للمهندسين المعمارين. 
أدعوك للمشاركه إذا كنت مهندساً معمارياً ولن تخسر أي شئ.

لك إحترامي وتقديري


----------



## حمد ماجد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*صوره لموقع الارض*

صوره لموقع الارض في مدينة مسقط


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا اخي حمد هل هناك الرسم الاتوكاد للارض .. بالمقاسات ام يجب علينا اخذها من البيان الذي وضعته


----------



## Ahmed Elwkil (25 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم حمد ماجد 
اقدم لك نفسى : م/ أحمد الوكيل 
قد قمت بالاطلاع على موضعكم المميز ( المسابقة المعمارية ) فى يوم 21 / 8 /2008
وقمت جاهد بالعمل على هذا التصميم ودون النظر او البت فى موضوع الضمانات المستحقة وانا متيقن تماما ان العمل الصالح يهدى صاحبة الى التقدم وان شاء الله انا من الفائزين فى هذه المسابقة.
وعلى هذا فقد قمت بالبداء بالفعل فى هذا العمل.
ولكم منى وافر الاحترام والتقدير.
م/ أحمد الوكيل.


----------



## حمد ماجد (25 أغسطس 2008)

Ahmed Elwkil قال:


> اخى الكريم حمد ماجد
> اقدم لك نفسى : م/ أحمد الوكيل
> قد قمت بالاطلاع على موضعكم المميز ( المسابقة المعمارية ) فى يوم 21 / 8 /2008
> وقمت جاهد بالعمل على هذا التصميم ودون النظر او البت فى موضوع الضمانات المستحقة وانا متيقن تماما ان العمل الصالح يهدى صاحبة الى التقدم وان شاء الله انا من الفائزين فى هذه المسابقة.
> ...


 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بمناسبة إنضمام الفاضل م/ أحمد الوكيل الى المسابقة ، قمت بمراسلة المشرف أحمد حسني رضوان على الخاص وعلى النحو المذكور في الأسفل : 

(((


عزيزي أحمد حسني رضوان 

خاطبت الأستاذ أبو صالح (المشرف) بخصوص الموضوع الذي طرحته في الرابط أدناه بتاريخ 21/8/2008م ولكنني لم أحصل علي أي رد منه ، يبدو أنه غير متواجد.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99116.html


الموضوع عباره عن مسابقه لعمل أحسن مخطط لتقسيم الشقق في مبني سكني تجاري مقابل جائزه . بعض الأعضاء طالب بأن تكون هناك ضمانات تحفظ حقوقهم ، وهذا حقهم دون جدال ، وكان إقتراحهم بأن يتم الأعلان عن الجائزه وإرسالها الى أحد المشرفين ليكون هو الضامن ، إخترت الأستاذ أبوصالح ( المشرف ) ولكني لم أحصل علي أي رد منه.

الرابط التالي يوضح طلبي من الأستاذ أبو صالح (بند : رسائل الزوار):

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u2266.html


نحيل هذ الموضوع لك ، ما رأيك أن تتكرم و تكون أنت الضامن بعد أن أرسل لك الجوائز. الجوائز ستكون كما يلي :- 

الفائز بالمركز الأول يحصل على :

1. مبلغ نقدي قدره 250 دولار .
2. صحن أو درع مكتوب فيها " الجائزة الأولي لملتقي المهندسين العرب (العماره والتخطيط) " إذا لم يكن أي تحفظ لدي المشرفين بخصوص هذه الجائزه . البديل سيكون ساعة يد .


الفائز بالمركز الثاني يحصل علي :

1. صحن أو درع مكتوب فيها " الجائزة الثانية لملتقي المهندسين العرب (العماره والتخطيط) " إذا لم يكن أي تحفظ لدي المشرفين بخصوص هذه الجائزه . البديل سيكون ساعة يد .

نرجو منك الأستاذ أحمد حسني رضوان المساعده لإنجاح هذه المسابقه ولتكن هي البدايه للمسابقات القادمة بدل الطلبات التي ترد الى هذا الموقع بدون مقابل. 

لك شكري وتقديري 
))))))



يتبع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حمد ماجد (25 أغسطس 2008)

إستلمت التعليق التالي من الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان

((((

الاخ حمد
لقد تابعت الموضوع منذ بدايته ولدي فكرة عنه....
وهي بداية نرجوا من الله ان تكون موفقه....

ولكن اعتقد حتي يكون الموضوع مكتمل يجب ان نضع ما يلي بوضوح:
1-موقع المشروع(اتجاه الشمال، الشوارع ، الجيران، المطلات،.....الخ)
2-مكان المشروع( البلد، المدينة، ....الخ)
3-المساحة ، والابعاد
4-الاشتراطات البنائية تبعا للوائح والقوانين السائده في المنطقة
5-الاشتراطات الخاصة للمالك( عدد الوحدات، مكونات الوحده،....الخ)

الجوائز المادية (حتي لو كانت بسيطة فلا غبار).
الجوائز المعنوية( شهادة تقدير، درع.....الخ)

لجنة التحكيم( ويمكن اختيار مجموعة من الاعضاء النشطاء ذوي الاراء المتزنة، والفكر الموضوعي)

موعد التسليم

المطلوب للتسليم( مساقط افقية، قطاعات، .....الخ)



واعتقد انك قمت بغالبية هذه الاشياء ويبقي صياغتها في قالب واحد( ملف واحد نسمية كراسة الشروط) ، بحيث يمكن للمتسابقين الحصول علي كافة البيانات والمعلومات بسهولة، ويا حبذا لو توجد بعض الصور للموقع من الطبيعة.

وبعد اختيار المشروع الفائز يتم الاتفاق مع صاحبه علي القيام بكافة الاعمال الهندسية.

ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة ، واتمني التوفيق للجميع باذن الله

د.أحمد حسني رضوان
)))))



يتبع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حمد ماجد (25 أغسطس 2008)

ردي علي الدكتور أحمد رضوان

(((((

د.أحمد حسني رضوان 

شكرأً على ردك ، أرجو أن ترسل لي رقم حسابك وأسم البنك والفرع لكي أرسل لك المبلغ.
كذلك أرجو ان ترسل لي عنوانك لكي أرسل لك الجوائز بالبريد السريع.
ولك أن تختار لجنة التحكيم وسأكون أنا من ضمنهم.

أرجو أن تعلن بأنك الضامن بعد أن تستلم المبلغ والجوائز ، وهذا قد يشجع الكثرين على المشاركه.

وتفضل بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير ،،،

)))))))))


----------



## مشاريع جارية (26 أغسطس 2008)

الزميل والاخ الغاضل ممكن افيدك بتصميم للشقق 

السؤال ؟ ماهو النشاط الفعلي للشقق ايجار مفرش او ايجار سنوي شهري 
السؤال ا؟ ارسل المخطط باللغة العربية 
ممكن افيدك انا عندي خبرة في المخططات اكثر من 10 سنوات ليس بالرسم بل بالتخطيط والتنفيذ ومراجعة الاخطاء


----------



## حمد ماجد (26 أغسطس 2008)

م هشام هنداوي قال:


> عفوا اخي حمد هل هناك الرسم الاتوكاد للارض .. بالمقاسات ام يجب علينا اخذها من البيان الذي وضعته


 
------------------------------------
صباح الخير 
يوجد رسم بلأوتوكاد للمنطقه بالكامل ولكن يصعب تحميله هنا بسبب حجمه
يمكن أن تأخذ المقسات من البيانات المرفقه في بداية الموضوع.


----------



## حمد ماجد (26 أغسطس 2008)

ahmed Elwkil قال:


> اخى الكريم حمد ماجد
> اقدم لك نفسى : م/ أحمد الوكيل
> قد قمت بالاطلاع على موضعكم المميز ( المسابقة المعمارية ) فى يوم 21 / 8 /2008
> وقمت جاهد بالعمل على هذا التصميم ودون النظر او البت فى موضوع الضمانات المستحقة وانا متيقن تماما ان العمل الصالح يهدى صاحبة الى التقدم وان شاء الله انا من الفائزين فى هذه المسابقة.
> ...


 
أهلاً بك م/ أحمد الوكيل في هذه المسابقه وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## حمد ماجد (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشاريع جارية قال:


> الزميل والاخ الغاضل ممكن افيدك بتصميم للشقق
> 
> السؤال ؟ ماهو النشاط الفعلي للشقق ايجار مفرش او ايجار سنوي شهري
> السؤال ا؟ ارسل المخطط باللغة العربية
> ممكن افيدك انا عندي خبرة في المخططات اكثر من 10 سنوات ليس بالرسم بل بالتخطيط والتنفيذ ومراجعة الاخطاء


 
أهلاً بك ولنا الشرف بأن تكون من المتسابقين
الأسم المقترح للمبني " بيت جبرين" 
الهدف من المبني بيع نصف الشقق والنصف الأخر للإيجار (غير مفروش ).
لايوجد لدي مخطط باللغه العربيه ولكن أرفقت في بداية الموضوع والمشاركه رقم 13 الرسم المساحي(الكروكي) ومخطط مقترح لتقسيمات الشقق لمساعدة المشاركين .
شكراً


----------



## حمد ماجد (26 أغسطس 2008)

لراغبين في الإشتراك
نرفع الموضوع الى الأعلى


----------



## حمد ماجد (26 أغسطس 2008)

شعبان شهر الفلاح
ورمضان عطره فاح
عسي أيامكم أفراح
وكل أحزانكم تنزاح
كل رمضان ونحن وإياكم طيبين
وعلى الحب في الله متواعدين
وعلى التراويح والتهجد مواضبين
(يارب أكون برمضان أول المهنين)


----------



## حمد ماجد (27 أغسطس 2008)

يررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## أبو سجا (27 أغسطس 2008)

لقد أعجبتني فكرة المسابقة 
وأنا من رواد هذا الملتقي من فترة ولم أفكر في التسجيل كضو إلا بسب هذه المسابقة لأنني أحب المسابقات والتحدي.

أنا طالب ماجستير في الهندسة المعمارية في ماليزيا وكنت أعمل في السابق في مكتب للإستشارات الهندسية وعتبرني واحد من المشاركين في المسابقة. 

أنا ما أريد أي ضمانات ولكن شخصياً أفضل أن تكون هناك ضمانات إذا كنت تريد يكون عدد المشاركين أكبر.

ولكن عندي ملاحظة مهمة عن هذه المسابقة 

أنت قلت أن أخر موعد للمسابقة هو 7 سبتمبر ولكن لم تحدد الساعه لأن يمكن ببساطه يجي واحد ويغش ويأخد عمل غيره ويعدل فيه ويعرضلك إياه بعد ساعات على أنه هذا العمل له هو.

ما هو الحل في رأيك ؟.

أقترح أن ترسل جميع الأعمال لك على الخاص أو البريد الألكترني وتعرضها أنت في الملتقي بعد أن تقرر من الفائز.

أبو سجا


----------



## حمد ماجد (28 أغسطس 2008)

أبو سجا قال:


> لقد أعجبتني فكرة المسابقة
> وأنا من رواد هذا الملتقي من فترة ولم أفكر في التسجيل كضو إلا بسب هذه المسابقة لأنني أحب المسابقات والتحدي.
> 
> أنا طالب ماجستير في الهندسة المعمارية في ماليزيا وكنت أعمل في السابق في مكتب للإستشارات الهندسية وعتبرني واحد من المشاركين في المسابقة.
> ...


 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شكراً يابو سجا لأنظمامك في المسابقه 
جميع الظمانات ستكون موجوده إن شاء الله قبل الموعد ( 7 سبتمبر 2008م)
أما بخصوص التوقيت فلم أنتبه لهذا الجانب 
ولتكن كل الأعمل ترسل يوم 7 سبتمبر على الخاص أو البريد الإلكتروني لضامن الذي سيعلن عن أسمه رسمياً أو علي بريدي الإلكتروني:
hamed196*************

وستعرض جميع الأعمال يوم 10 سبتمبر 2008م مع أسماء الفائزين (الأول والثاني)

أخي المهندس أبو سجا بمناسبة إنظمامك للمسابقه ، نعدل الجوائز لتكون على النحو التالي :-

الفائز بالمركز الأول يحصل على :

1. مبلغ نقدي قدره 250 دولار .
2. ساعة يد (أو درع إن أمكن) .


الفائز بالمركز الثاني يحصل علي :

1. مبلغ نقدي قدره 100 دولار .
2. ساعة يد (أو درع إن أمكن) .

لك وافر التحية والاحترام


----------



## السيد المصرى (28 أغسطس 2008)

الله اعلم بالنوايا ولكنى اعلم ان اهل عمان اهل صلاح وحسن اسلام


----------



## حمد ماجد (28 أغسطس 2008)

السيد المصرى قال:


> الله اعلم بالنوايا ولكنى اعلم ان اهل عمان اهل صلاح وحسن اسلام


 
ليش متشكك يأخي 
إن كان هناك أي خطأ خبرني حتى أتمكن من الشرح
قل ما في قلبك ولاتخف 
يعني شو رايح تكون النوايا نصب وإحتيال 
يعني أنصب على غيري علشان أحصل على مخطط بسيط و ما أعطيهم حقهم
هل الموضوع في رأيك يستاهل
أرجوك جاوبني لكي أعرف أين الخطاء فقد أكون غافل ولا أدري


----------



## حمد ماجد (28 أغسطس 2008)

السيد المصرى قال:


> الله اعلم بالنوايا ولكنى اعلم ان اهل عمان اهل صلاح وحسن اسلام


 
لقد أخفتني ما هي النوبا التي تقصدها 
هجوم مسلح على ملتقي المهندسين
عملية سطو وإحتيال ضخمه على الملتقي 
ماذا عسى أن تكون هذه النويا


----------



## حمد ماجد (28 أغسطس 2008)

المسابقه قائمة والجميع مدعوين للمشاركة

وشكراً لكل من أعلن أنه سيشارك


----------



## حمد ماجد (28 أغسطس 2008)

متابعين عن قرب


----------



## حمد ماجد (29 أغسطس 2008)

بناً على توصية الدكتور أحمد حسني رضوان ( المشرف)
كراسة الشروط قيد الإعداد وستعرض له للمراجعه قبل عرضها في الملتقي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للاخ حمد وفي انتظار الكراسة للمراجعة
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
واعاد الله رمضان علينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## حمد ماجد (29 أغسطس 2008)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> شكرا للاخ حمد وفي انتظار الكراسة للمراجعة
> مع التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
> واعاد الله رمضان علينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات


--------------------

تم إرسال الكراسة عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني ولك الشكر دكتور أحمد على هذا العمل الطيب.
لم أتمكن من إرسال الكراسة على الخاص فهذا يتطلب 100 مشاركة قبل أن أحصل على هذه الميزة.


----------



## مشاريع جارية (29 أغسطس 2008)

حمد ماجد قال:


> أهلاً بك ولنا الشرف بأن تكون من المتسابقين
> الأسم المقترح للمبني " بيت جبرين"
> الهدف من المبني بيع نصف الشقق والنصف الأخر للإيجار (غير مفروش ).
> لايوجد لدي مخطط باللغه العربيه ولكن أرفقت في بداية الموضوع والمشاركه رقم 13 الرسم المساحي(الكروكي) ومخطط مقترح لتقسيمات الشقق لمساعدة المشاركين .
> شكراً


احتاج الى رسم كروكي للمخطط بالغة العربية بمعنى غرفة افيس مطبخ حمام وهكذا حتى تتضح الصورة وممكن ترسلي الرسم على الفاكس xxxxxxxxعناية صالح ابشر بالي تبية تراني خبر مخططات


----------



## حمد ماجد (29 أغسطس 2008)

نتابع الموضوع عن قرب 
المسابقه الآن مع د. أحمد حسني رضوان مشرف الملتقي وهو من يقرر
عن الآلية والضوابط وأي أمور أخري.


----------



## عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة (30 أغسطس 2008)

انا مهتم بالموضوع اخي حمد ماجد وناوي اشارك ان شاء الله بس من فضلك كنت عايز اعرف اخر موعد لتسلم المخططات بالتاريخ ...........وياريت حضرتك تكتب ال***** بتاعك حتى يتم مراسلتك عليه مباشرة


----------



## حمد ماجد (30 أغسطس 2008)

عبدالرحمن ابوحمزة قال:


> انا مهتم بالموضوع اخي حمد ماجد وناوي اشارك ان شاء الله بس من فضلك كنت عايز اعرف اخر موعد لتسلم المخططات بالتاريخ ...........وياريت حضرتك تكتب ال***** بتاعك حتى يتم مراسلتك عليه مباشرة


 
أهلاً بك أخي عبدالرحمن

لقد أستلمت اليوم كراسة الشروط من د. أحمد حسني مشرف الملتقي بعد أن قام مشكوراً بمراجعتها. 
كراسة الشروط حالياً مع أحد الزملاء ليتأكد من أنها تتوافق مع الشروط ومتطلبات بلدية مسقط.

أشكرك على إهتمامك وسوف اراسلك على الخاص إن شاء الله في أقرب فرصة.

أتمنا لك التوفبق وكل النجاح.


----------



## حمد ماجد (30 أغسطس 2008)

عذراً للجميع لقد كنت متسرعاً في طرح المسابقة بهذه الصوره في الملتقي ولكنني اكتشفت أنه يجب أن تكون للمسابقة ضوابط وآلية تحفظ حقوق جميع المشاركين وشروط تنظم عملية المسابقة.

لقد كانت فكرتي بسيطة ( من يقدم أحسن تصميم يفوز في المسابقة ويحصل على الجائزة ) ولكن يبدو أن الواقع غير ذلك.

يتبع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حمد ماجد (30 أغسطس 2008)

المسابقة قائمة ولن نتراجع عن ذلك ، وهي تجربة على كل حال ، إن نجحت نستمر وإن فشلت نتوقف !!!

يتبع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حمد ماجد (30 أغسطس 2008)

ثقتنا عاليه ولانشك أن لدينا القدرات والكوادر البدعين.
وهي تجربة كما قلنا ، وإنشاء الله تكلل بنجاح
لي عوده بعد أن تكتمل جميع شروط المسابقة.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (30 أغسطس 2008)

باذن الله تنجح التجربة
ونتمني مشاركة الراغبين بشكل فعال، واعتقد ان نجاح التجربة سيشجع الكثير من اعضاء الملتقي علي طرح وتبادل خبراتهم العملية، 
مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق
د.أحمد حسني رضوان


----------



## المشتولى (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.......


اولاا :احب ان اشكرك على تلك الفكرة الرائعة 
ولاكن ممكن اطلب كنك برنامج الاوتوكاد و3d max

ولك جزيل الشكر......


----------



## حمد ماجد (31 أغسطس 2008)

سوف نعرض كراسة الشروط اليوم إنشاء الله


----------



## حمد ماجد (31 أغسطس 2008)

المشتولى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.......
> 
> 
> اولاا :احب ان اشكرك على تلك الفكرة الرائعة
> ...


 
عندي الأوتوكاد ، ولكن كيف أوصلها لك


----------



## مهاجر (31 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين...*

السلام عليكم

الأخ حمد ماجد ومشرفنا الفاضل الدكتور أحمد لكم الشكر على جهودكم

نتابع الموضوع من مدة... ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق في هذه التجربة الفريدة وسوف نشارك بتكريم الفائز بإذن الله 

كل ما أرجوه منكم أن تكون الردود من خلال الموضوع ... إدارة الملتقى لا تسمح بوضع وسائل الإتصال في المشاركات

ليكن الرد والمتابعة من خلال الرد في الموضوع أو عن طريق مشرفنا القدير الدكتور أحمد او عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة

وأي عوائق تحد من نجاح هذه التجربة أخبرونا عنها .... فنحن في إدارة الملتقى يهمنا نجاح هذه التجربة ... ولكم الشكر وبالتوفيق للجميع

وكل عام وانتم بخير ومبارك عليكم قدوم شهر الخير


----------



## هدى حسين (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اضطلعت على اعلان حضرتك ويسعدني اني اشارك في المسابقه . انا تقريبا انتهيت من تصميم الادوار السكنيه بس كنت عايزه اعرف ايه طبيعة الجزء التجاري في الدور الارضي حتى اقوم بتصميمه تبعا للغرض المعد له . وياريت حضرتك توضح عايز المداخل من اي جهه بالتحديد بالنسبه للسكني وايضا بالنسبه للجزء التجاري . ولو ممكن حضرتك تكتب *****ك حتى يكون التواصل مباشرة وليس من خلال النت انا *****ي
xxxxxxxxxxxx على ******ووووووووووو وياريت يكون التواصل بسرعه
وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 أغسطس 2008)

نرجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء الالتزام بعدم وضع بريدهم الالكتروني والتراسل علي الخاص للالتزام بقواعد الملتقي
مرة اخري كل عام وحضراتكم جميعا بخير، اعاد الله علينا جميعا رمضان الكريم بالخير واليمن والبركات وتقبل منا ومنكم جميعا صالح الاعمال
احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## حمد ماجد (31 أغسطس 2008)

تم تحويل المسابقة عل الرابط المذكور أدناه :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100470.html


----------



## حمد ماجد (31 أغسطس 2008)

هدى حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اضطلعت على اعلان حضرتك ويسعدني اني اشارك في المسابقه . انا تقريبا انتهيت من تصميم الادوار السكنيه بس كنت عايزه اعرف ايه طبيعة الجزء التجاري في الدور الارضي حتى اقوم بتصميمه تبعا للغرض المعد له . وياريت حضرتك توضح عايز المداخل من اي جهه بالتحديد بالنسبه للسكني وايضا بالنسبه للجزء التجاري . ولو ممكن حضرتك تكتب *****ك حتى يكون التواصل مباشرة وليس من خلال النت انا *****ي
> xxxxxxxxxxxx على ******ووووووووووو وياريت يكون التواصل بسرعه
> وشكرا


 
أهلاً بك هدي حسين 

المطلوب هو فقط تصميم الأدوار السكنية 
الجزء التجاري يمكن تقديمة كخيار 
المدخل مترك لكم ولا يوجد تحديد لذلك
قمنا بتحويل المسابقة الى الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100470.html

أتمنا لك التوفيق وإنشاء الله من الفائزين


----------



## حمد ماجد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك مهاجر على هذا الدعم 
وإنشاء الله تنجح المسابقة


----------



## حمد ماجد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نذكر الجميع أن المسابقة أصبحت على الرابط التالي :-

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100470.html


----------



## أبو سجا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انشاء الله اكون من الفائزين 0000000000000000000000


----------



## حمد ماجد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو سجا قال:


> انشاء الله اكون من الفائزين 0000000000000000000000


 
إن شاء الله تكون من الفائزين وتمنياتي لك بتوفيق

ولكن المسابقة تم تحويلها على الرابط التالي :-

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100470.html

نتظر مشاركتك


----------

